
Lockheed Pitching F-22/F-35 Hybrid to U.S. Air Force - protomyth
https://www.defenseone.com/business/2018/08/lockheed-pitching-f-22f-35-hybrid-us-air-force/150943/
======
tynpeddler
This article calls out the f-18 hornet to super hornet project as a potential
risk but the super hornet was over 25% bigger than the hornet and contained
completely new air intakes to reduce its radar cross section. If this new
hybrid aircraft did keep the f-22 outer moldline like they claim, then it
would be much less risky. However, changing the outer skin will almost
certainly lead to someone having the bright idea of changing the moldline.

------
sgt101
Is anyone else annoyed by the "quietly" adjective that's crept into this kind
of thing?

------
bashallah
F-5/7

